
Covert Body Area Network Using Electro-Quasistatic Human Body Communication - howard941
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-38303-x
======
snops
Microchip sell a commercial version of a similar technology called "Bodycom",
which has a similar low data rate and deliberately short range away from the
human body.

It's quite old now though, so it's possible modern BLE systems are more power
efficient.

[https://www.microchip.com/design-centers/embedded-
security/t...](https://www.microchip.com/design-centers/embedded-
security/technology/bodycom-trade-technology)

